# D.P.Harris / Rollfast Catalog circa 1930???



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 9, 2011)

I made up a couple copies of this old Rollfast / D.P.Harris catalog. Originally 192 pages, this reprint is 144 pages. I basically left out the goat shears and such as they do not pertain to bicycles and it reduces the printing cost. This is great reference material from circa 1930 and has tons of great information and color pictures. I believe the page with the color chips is a valuable resource and if anybody needs a modern color code I am working with the paint shop to come up with those and it will be included. I will be taking orders and printing 10 at a time. That way there is not too much overhead. I will be able to sell these for 30.00 shipped.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Oct 9, 2011)

I really like that!! I may have to take you up on one of those...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll have more copies next week. The first three have been sold. Also as far as accessories go this book has a crazy amount of bells.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 9, 2011)

A little added info. There are over 120 different bells in this book.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 9, 2011)

Is this the Rollfast book that went up for sale here or on Ebay several weeks ago? Did you buy it or were you the seller?


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2011)

Doesn't the ROLLFAST book the the Classic Bicycle News put out already have all of this info and more?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 9, 2011)

I bought it and it seemed right to share it. It's one of three copies I have seen and I believe there are some of the pages from this catalog in other Bicycle reference material. This one is completely copied from this original catalog and no others.  I am having more copies made tomorrow. There will be 142 pages with 33 of them being color. These are also laser printed and perfect for the work bench. There is a correction from the first post which stated there would be 144 pages, two of the pages had been doubled. I should have had my wife proof it first.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 9, 2011)

The other Rollfast book has fewer pages and a mix of years. This one is more for the pre balloon crowd and that is why I am trying to get feedback in this category instead of the Buy/Sell/Trade. So yes the other book does have other information for the ballooners.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll take one,  you might want to sell it on CD too.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 11, 2011)

How about a downloadable/emailable pdf?

I know some people like hard copies, but some just like it for reference. It could be low enough quality (screen resolution 72dpi) that printing it out wouldn't really be a viable option if someone tried to redistribute it, but afterall it wasn't created by you (intellectual property) and copywrite laws are likely expired.

Sometimes it's nice to share information for free, but I can understand you have to cover costs and the reproduction looks very nice.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 12, 2011)

Does this reprint also have Rollfast tricycles (velocipedes)? Thanks!

Dave


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes it does, it also has the small bicycles and two pages of roller skates.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 12, 2011)

Great! Now to save up some more pennies to order a copy...too many other expenses hitting us lately. 

Dave


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 12, 2011)

That's cool, I can have copies made at any time. It just takes about 10 days.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll take on also, let me know when and where to fwd funds, bri. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## 41caddy (Oct 13, 2011)

*rollfast book*

Already ordered a copy. Can't wait! Gearing up for the winter! HaHa


----------



## axsepul (Oct 18, 2011)

nice job man


----------



## 41caddy (Oct 19, 2011)

*rollfast book*

Just received my copy of the Rollfast book. Looks great! You did an excellent job putting it together. Can't stop looking at it. How cool are the tires that rollfast put out back then! Countless pages of reference. Love it!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Bump.*

I just got in more copies of this catalog. These are great for thumbing through while researching your bike.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Bump!*

Just had more of these printed and they are ready to ship!!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 8, 2012)

Does this include color illustrations of the ladies model D or 106?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 8, 2012)

It shows illustrations of the model 106 and 108 ladies bikes. The ladies bikes are not in color but it has a full color page of the men's model 104D. As far as the colors available there is a page in the book that is in color that has all the color chips. I still need to go to the local automotive paint store and get modern paint numbers for the paint chips in the book. But that will take a couple of full days to complete and I have not have had time. I just had more copies made and they can ship out right away.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 13, 2012)

*Great parts illustrated resource*

Really a great resource for parts available at the time, to bad we can't order from it now. Ran across a guy at a swap meet a few years back that had some of the cast metal bells...and I passed them up. 
Glad i didn't pass on this reprint catalog, top quality also.


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 13, 2012)

PM sent I'll take one
Tony


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 13, 2012)

PM returned, no problem.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a couple more catalogs for sale.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang, I thought I was bumping this in the buy-sell.


----------



## Denver Razorback (Feb 11, 2013)

Sending PM for catalog.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 11, 2013)

Replied and ready to mail.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 27, 2013)

Are these still available?


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 27, 2013)

*Me. too!*

I will take one if you still have some or do more. Thanks


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have not had any printed for awhile but I could have some ready in a week or so.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 28, 2013)

Well, if you do, I'm in for one. Thanks


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 5, 2013)

Catalog is with the printer and I should have some next week.


----------



## chitown (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll take one of those!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 6, 2013)

I should have some by mid week.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have three copies ready.


----------

